# Dead batteries because I'm an idiot



## vintage steel (Nov 15, 2011)

All winter [on occasion] my batteries would go dead , It happened intermittently, some times it could set for days and days and start right up. Sometimes it would set for a couple days and the batteries would be completely dead. It didn't make sense.
The reason... like I said I'm a dumb ass. I have a Meyer slick stick controller and (sometimes) i would leave the toggle on float when I parked it. That keeps power going to the solenoid, until the batteries would drain entirely. I friggin' knew that too. I just thought I'd share my boneheadedness with y'all. 
It was 59° and sunny today, We had 4 plowable events in North Idaho this season. I guess I'll try again next winter.
-Russ


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Thats why I have my power coming off the switch for the strobe. cant forget to turn it off then


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

vintage steel;1467270 said:


> i would leave the toggle on float when I parked it. That keeps power going to the solenoid, until the batteries would drain entirely.-Russ


Move the power feed for the control to a keyed power source as Meyer suggests and you will never have to worry about it, unless you leave the switch key on.Thumbs Up


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

My controller comes out of the truck with me when I am done. I do not want the window bashed in for a $200.00 controller plus the price of a window. I know some controller's are permanately mounted. By the way, I had to do remove the controller 1 time this year. We had 2 inches of snow.....TOTAL !!!!


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

I have mine powered to only run when the truck is running, I also have it on a swich so I can turn it off when the grandkids are ridding with me, (They love to play with all my swiches)


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Make sure the red light is off on the joystick. We usually take the plows off 2 of the trucks after plowing and leave a 3rd for anyone who calls.


----------



## vintage steel (Nov 15, 2011)

2006Sierra1500;1468041 said:


> Make sure the red light is off on the joystick. We usually take the plows off 2 of the trucks after plowing and leave a 3rd for anyone who calls.


There is no light on the joystick. I took off the plow and pulled the fuse. 
Now I have like 7 months to fix all the little stuff that drove my nuts all winter.
Boat repair season is almost upon us. Enough hobby plowing, time to make some real money.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

If there is no light how do you know when the plow is in float?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I had similiar situation. I wired my back-up cameras on a non keyed circuit. The night vision diodes were on all night while parked in shop.Batteries totally dead.Bought two new ones. My friend said afterwards that he saw what looked like the terminator staring at him.Live and learn


----------



## vintage steel (Nov 15, 2011)

cet;1469935 said:


> If there is no light how do you know when the plow is in float?


It is a Meyer Slik Stik, it is spring loaded, back to center from the up, left and right positions. It sticks in the down position to keep the plow in "float mode".


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

$200 later, lesson learned. Follow basher's advice to prevent future failures.


----------

